# Features I use all the time...



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Thought it would be cool to have people tell about certain features that they utilize often so other people that might not know about them can see if they like them too. It can be a specific rom feature, one from a launcher or even just a general GNex/Android feature.

So, here's one I love: using the "behavior settings" in either Apex or Nova launcher (I use Apex) to do double tap on the home screen to bring up the systems (and Apex) menu (I customize the menu-under "Advanced settings" to only bring up the systems settings menu and it includes the Apex settings by default so you only have 2 options pop up which is easier to click). I also use the swipe up behavior setting to launch Tapatalk. Both of these I use a lot and they're supper convenient.

I know these might be obvious to a lot of people (and you might think the things you use are too), but they might not be to others, so who knows if we might learn some handy new features that we weren't aware were right under our noses...


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Good idea. I don't have much to add in but I also like using the swipe down to pull down notification bar and I swipe up to hide it altogether.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Good idea. I don't have much to add in but I also like using the swipe down to pull down notification bar and I swipe up to hide it altogether.


Oh yeah, I use the swipe down to pull down the notification bar too-it's nice cause then you don't have to reach all the way up to grab it from the top of the screen to pull it down.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Oh, just thought of another one: I use Pulse (the news widget) which is awesome EXCEPT for some reason you can't load Droid Life on it (unless someone else knows how to do it). SO, I set my long-press action for my menu button in the nav bar to launch Droid Life ("custom app").


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Running CM9 atm and I really miss the feature to hide the alarm icon (from AOKP), that way I could leave my alarm set without that silly clock in the status bar.

I use Apex to hide the dock, and when on the home screen the "Home" soft key launches app drawer. Also love the hidden apps feature in Apex to hide things I never use (such as the Google search app or People).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

scott62185 said:


> Oh yeah, I use the swipe down to pull down the notification bar too-it's nice cause then you don't have to reach all the way up to grab it from the top of the screen to pull it down.


To add to this, it makes it easier if you use reversed status bar pull down, this way you can swipe down and than you toggles are at the bottom of your screen as well.

Also like the app Bluetooth on call. This allows BT to automatically turn on and off when its charging, useful for when I am driving (the only time I use BT).

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Also use circle launcher with 100% transparency for the icon. This keeps my home screen very clean looking, but I still have quick access to my favorites.

















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Also use circle launcher with 100% transparency for the icon. This keeps my home screen very clean looking, but I still have quick access to my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 25064
> 
> ...


Nice, I like that launcher. Gonna check that out.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> To add to this, it makes it easier if you use reversed status bar pull down, this way you can swipe down and than you toggles are at the bottom of your screen as well.
> 
> Also like the app Bluetooth on call. This allows BT to automatically turn on and off when its charging, useful for when I am driving (the only time I use BT).
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How do you do put the toggles at the bottom of the screen when you pull it down? I always meant to try that, but I keep forgetting. Now not sure where that option is in Rom control.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Also use circle launcher with 100% transparency for the icon. This keeps my home screen very clean looking, but I still have quick access to my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 25064
> 
> ...


Ahhh!! I completely forgot about circle launcher!! Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

scott62185 said:


> How do you do put the toggles at the bottom of the screen when you pull it down? I always meant to try that, but I keep forgetting. Now not sure where that option is in Rom control.


In rom control, under status bar click general and its the last option "notification drawer layout"

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

You inspired me with the circle launcher! Totally forgot I had it from Amazon from the FAOTD. 















Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> In rom control, under status bar click general and its the last option "notification drawer layout"
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Found it. Also, stupid question, but if you have your Circle launcher icon set to 100% transparent, how do you see it to press it?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Its right in the middle of my screen, so I just know where to press. depending on your background you can place it in a spot where the background has something to indicate that's where it is.

Edit: just made it easier. I resized the widget to take up all open space on my home screen and than adjusted the circle size (instead of auto) within circle launchers extra configuration.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> Its right in the middle of my screen, so I just know where to press. depending on your background you can place it in a spot where the background has something to indicate that's where it is.
> 
> Edit: just made it easier. I resized the widget to take up all open space on my home screen and than adjusted the circle size (instead of auto) within circle launchers extra configuration.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How do you resize the widget to take up all the space on the homescreen?

Edit: never mind, I was looking within the widget settings. Just resize by long pressing on screen. Duh!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Yea, basically what Art Vandelay said. My Android head is where it is at for me.

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

dracon6ai said:


> Yea, basically what Art Vandelay said. My Android head is where it is at for me.
> 
> Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


My Android head? What's that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

scott62185 said:


> My Android head? What's that?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or not but he just means he puts the circle launcher widget right on top of the "Android head" on his wallpaper. That way even though it's "hidden" he knows where to press.


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

scott62185 said:


> Oh, just thought of another one: I use Pulse (the news widget) which is awesome EXCEPT for some reason you can't load Droid Life on it (unless someone else knows how to do it). SO, I set my long-press action for my menu button in the nav bar to launch Droid Life ("custom app").


Droid Life works fine for me in Pulse, all I did was search for 'droid life' when adding a new source, and it was the first result.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha @deacon, that's awesome.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

CC16177 said:


> Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


Oh!! lol I was thinking he meant it figuratively like, "it's where it's at" as in totally awesome or something.


----------



## scott62185 (Jan 6, 2012)

Executor said:


> Droid Life works fine for me in Pulse, all I did was search for 'droid life' when adding a new source, and it was the first result.


Damn, you're right! It would never come up for me on Pulse and I've tried many times. Nice.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Apex Launcher gestures:

Swipe up for settings 
Swipe down for notifications 
2 fingers up for CPU Spy
2 fingers down for Francos app

LMT 1.2(? I think) 
App cache cleaner every hour.. Habit 
Screen off widget

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Screen off widget? (Aka power button?)

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

dracon6ai said:


> Screen off widget? (Aka power button?)
> 
> Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


Laziness? I'd like to save my buttons from becoming loose at all costs lol I constantly switch between the volume buttons and the power button for turning it on

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## solongthemer (Jan 17, 2012)

app cache cleaner every hour? Lulziez

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

JayR_Themer said:


> app cache cleaner every hour? Lulziez
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Same here...not every hour but when I'm just flicking through my apps I'll generally tap dat app


----------



## Art Vandelay (Jan 4, 2012)

WhataSpaz said:


> Apex Launcher gestures:
> 
> Swipe up for settings
> Swipe down for notifications
> ...


If you are using a rom that enables custom nav buttons like AOKP, than you can set the long press action to turn off the screen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Art Vandelay said:


> If you are using a rom that enables custom nav buttons like AOKP, than you can set the long press action to turn off the screen.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I don't use nav buttons on account of LMT  Plus LMT does that too, I just use it on my homescreen more


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

Nova: faster than light animation (I hate the fly in drawer animation, it's so jerky)
Nova: Dock gestures
CM/AOKP : Volume wake (my power button is a little pushed in)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Nova gestures FTW 

Oh and my power button to reboot to recovery to get my fix *scratches neck*


----------



## Turbo Slaab (Dec 25, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Laziness? I'd like to save my buttons from becoming loose at all costs lol I constantly switch between the volume buttons and the power button for turning it on
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I believe the laziness quote is his signature, not directed towards you. Lol.


----------



## Bangdrum (Aug 15, 2011)

I. Double tap screen to launch app drawer. 
2. Swipe down for camera.

Pretty much it for gestures I use on apex. I love keeping things simple.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

Turbo Slaab said:


> I believe the laziness quote is his signature, not directed towards you. Lol.


Thank you for clarifying that for me. 

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## atticler (Aug 13, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Apex Launcher gestures:
> 
> Swipe up for settings
> Swipe down for notifications
> ...


What is LMT 1.2? (Sorry if that is a noob question) Is it something to do with Liquid?


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

atticler said:


> What is LMT 1.2? (Sorry if that is a noob question) Is it something to do with Liquid?


LMT is a launcher / mod to use for pop-up navigation (I think), search for it on XDA.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Art Vandelay said:


> Also use circle launcher with 100% transparency for the icon. This keeps my home screen very clean looking, but I still have quick access to my favorites.
> 
> View attachment 25064
> 
> ...


What notification/count widget is that?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

atticler said:


> What is LMT 1.2? (Sorry if that is a noob question) Is it something to do with Liquid?


LMT

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

